# Any Jacky Terrasson fan?



## jsmusicbox (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't wait for Jacky Terrasson's record 'Push', to come out! He is such a talented jazz pianist! It comes out April 27th. If you haven't heard of him then check him out. He is amazing!  

You guys gonna check it out?


----------

